# Time Marches On



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The inevitable has arrived and retirement for my old Maxi girl (my avatar dog) is at hand. Her hearing isn't failing anymore, it's gone completely. We had her out during the week and she could no longer detect the sound of a gun shot, (not even an ear twitch). 

She is pushing 12 years old so the wear and tear of 11 years of field work is catching up with her. Amazingly enough she can still run like the wind and bounce up and down stairs like a puppy, and her visual acuity is still very sharp. 

It is a bit different now to have to put an e-collar on her just to communicate. A light tap with the e-collar will get her to look back to see where I am, and see what I want. The come-in cast has become the most important hand signal she was ever taught. 

Kate and Angel have some big shoes to fill this fall. The She-Devil will be home snoozing on the couch next to a big box of Oreo cookies.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy retirement Maxi - may it be long, peaceful and filled with all that you love most (other than the field work).


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Enjoy your retirement sweet Maxi...and don't eat to many of the Oreo's I think they are for Dad.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> The inevitable has arrived and retirement for my old Maxi girl (my avatar dog) is at hand. Her hearing isn't failing anymore, it's gone completely. We had her out during the week and she could no longer detect the sound of a gun shot, (not even an ear twitch).
> 
> She is pushing 12 years old so the wear and tear of 11 years of field work is catching up with her. Amazingly enough she can still run like the wind and bounce up and down stairs like a puppy, and her visual acuity is still very sharp.
> 
> ...


 
Aww...I hope that she can enjoy her retirement. It's hard for them when they can't do what they love. I'm sure that Maxi has taught the young ladies well...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> The She-Devil will be home snoozing on the couch next to a big box of Oreo cookies.


All the best for Maxi...... 

I certainly would love to see pictures of her enjoying retirement, as well as Oreos ......


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I bet you will be getting the cold shoulder on days you come back from the field.
One of the gals here started doing K9 nose work with her "retired" field dog. She said
Classy need a hobby in her retirement. Gentle on the body and the dog loves the work.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My DH had to sneak his gun and equipment out when Max had to retire due to seizures.

I hope Maxi enjoys the couch cuddles and Oreos (LOL) It's a bittersweet time.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Maxi you go girl! You have a great retirement and make sure there are at least some bumpers with your name on them still. You still can have a LOT of fun even if you can't work the field. You earned your retirement. 

I also love your name. I miss my Max girl! 

It is a bittersweet time, but so many wonderful memories. I remember when our first lab went stone cold deaf. I would worry we would scare the snot out of her waking her up. She lived to be 15 1/2 years old.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Would love to see pics of Maxi enjoying retirement, I'm sure she trained the pups well.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww! 12 years young it sounds like  I hope she enjoys her retirement.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Well here's a shot of the old girl on the retriever club hunt from last season. She did very well but was kind of in a hurry to hop onto the back seat and stretch out for a snooze when we were done.

Her eyelids are already getting heavy in the photo.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Awww....happy retirement Maxi! Time sure does fly by....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Well here's a shot of the old girl on the retriever club hunt from last season. She did very well but was kind of in a hurry to hop onto the back seat and stretch out for a snooze when we were done.
> 
> Her eyelids are already getting heavy in the photo.


 
Fantastic... what a beautiful girl.
And, LOOK at those PHEASANTS!!!!


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Sounds like Maxi deserves her retirement!! I'm sure you will make sure she is enjoying every day!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Happy Retirement Maxi...enjoy the rest old girl, you've earned it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-what a girl! She is heading into a well-deserved retirement


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy retirement, you beautiful girl!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I keep coming back and looking at that picture .. it is stunning at capturing a proud and quiet moment after the excitement of the day and capturing how successful her working career was.

Thank you for sharing the picture of your beautiful Maxi.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a perfect time to take up tracking


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bittersweet is an appropriate word. I'm sure you will really miss having her with you, and she will miss the field work. I hope she enjoys retirement.


----------

